

New Chrome for iOS scans for beacons broadcasting URLs - jimiasty
http://blog.estimote.com/post/124778667895/google-services-on-ios-now-work-natively-with

======
jimiasty
Estimote founder here.

Few days ago Google released their new, open beacon format - eddystone and
today just updated Chrome for iOS that can scan for beacons broadcasting
Eddystone URLs.

You can read more on our blog how to start broadcasting URL using beacons and
how to test it on Chrome for iOS.

------
Ezhik
Is this supported on Chrome for Android?

~~~
WojtekB
At the moment it's iOS-only, but should come to Android as well soon.

